# Tank Q



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

just a quick question, how come on this tank, that one half of my tank is full to the brim with water and the back is lower? it feels like the power head might struggle if i lose a little water?

1st picture, just filled tank, seems lower than the front,
<a href='http://postimage.org/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s29.postimg.org/indswwdsn/photo_1.jpg' border='0' alt="photo 1" /></a><br /><a target='_blank' href='http://postimage.org/'>image url</a><br /><br />

Second picture, water seems to levelled over the power head but still low at the back
<a href='http://postimage.org/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s14.postimg.org/jh3u4ggo1/photo_2.jpg' border='0' alt="photo 2" /></a><br /><a target='_blank' href='http://postimage.org/app.php'>how to screen capture</a><br /><br />

<a href='http://postimage.org/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s16.postimg.org/vsvxum2h1/photo_3.jpg' border='0' alt="photo 3" /></a><br /><a target='_blank' href='http://postimage.org/app.php'>screen capture tool</a><br /><br />

is this how this tank is supposed to run?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would guess it is evaporation and its effect with surface skimming?I think the water hasto flow through slots to your filter that are at the surface .Therefore any evap will be noticed in the filter area as the tank needs to be full to flow into the filter.This is how sumps with overflow boxes work.
So you either have to keep up on replacing evap everyday or every other OR hook up a 1 gallon jug to a slow drip line to constantly make up for evap.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

yeah but, when i fill the back it goes level with the front, but not long after it will reduce again and end up like in the pictures


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Remove all your filtration pads from the other side, then fill it up, then see if it doesn't stay even.
If that doesn't do it, then your pump is filling your DT faster than its getting back into the sump area.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

what if that is the problem? how do i fix it?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Install a ball valve on pump to slow it down or get a smaller pump.
Or increase the slots to allow more flow to filter.First idea is probly easier.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

so i got to this point, its slowed it down, this wont effect the water condition, I.E dirty water etc, as there is less power going through?


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Remove all your filtration pads from the other side, then fill it up, then see if it doesn't stay even.
> If that doesn't do it, then your pump is filling your DT faster than its getting back into the sump area.


okay sorry for the late reply, i did what Reefing Madness said to do by removing the filter pads on the right hand side of the tank, it worked, the levels are good, but does this mean my tank wont get a great deal of filtration if i leave them out?

also this is what it looks like now, i have installed a nanostream 6015 and a eheim compact 1000, will this be too power for this tank?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Possibly a coarser sponge or just very regular cleaning of the material you have will work out?
I like how you lowered the pump,with an outflow hose ,so honestly think you could have the material back in the filter and have more time before you get bubbles,from water evaporating.
Tough to say if the nano stream is too powerful,you probly have to make the call on that.Does it stir up your sand?If not you are probly OK with it.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

well when i place the filter pads back in, the water decreases at a rate of knots but stops about a quarter or so down the tank, its rather baffling! but i have left them out at the minute and it seems to be doing okay, just a bit cloudy!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

We've just trouble shot the issue. If you want the filter material in there, such as floss, your going to have to go with a lower gph pump, that way its not pumping your sump out before it fills again.


----------

